# Secure connection failed MAUI WAP BROWSER



## WestSavage

I have an unlocked Razor smartwatch from 3gwatches.com in China. It has a MAUI WAP BROWSER, and is Java compatible. My carrier is T-Mobile. I cannot go to certain sites like Facebook due to the secure connection failed warning. It does go to Google and will perform a Google search. It also will not allow me to send pics, yet I can receive them. I have tried multiple apn settings. Not exactly sure of the OS, not Android, not iOS. Possibly Nucleus


----------

